# Ouachita, Oh My!!



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

After spending a wonderful Thursday morning fishing peaceful Richland Chambers with Bluiis and Royce Simmons, I pointed the truck east and headed to gorgeous Ouachita in the Arkansas hills. By reputation, it is one of the very best inland striper lakes in the World and together with Lake Hamilton produces several trophy stripers every year. 

Ouachita did not disappoint. We hit it early before sunrise Friday morning and the first drop resulted in a 12 lb. + striper on the line...and that was just the beginning. The bite continued steady on 10 to 16 pound fish with no small fish, none. As the sun rose above the Ozark hills and burned off the early fog, the stripers made a move to more open water. They had been schooling lately in the open waters around the Blakely Dam, with lots of nice fish being caught on big Red Fins in rainbow trout colors....but the fish decided not to school for us on this particular morning (possibly because of the super full moon).

Knowing the fish had been schooling and chasing bait on top lately, we rigged up free line gizzards behind planer boards and put out a 5 line spread with two boards on each side on the boat and one ballon line rigged running behind the boat. The action pretty much exploded as we got everything rigged and out in the water.

At one point, we had three big stripers on at the same time. Several instances, a huge striper would actually hit the planer board, knocking it completely airborne. The gizzard shad were desparately jumping and doing wild avoidance maneuvers to escape the mouths of the big stripers chasing after them. We reduced the number of lines out to just three in order to better manage the chaos created by the hungry stripers.

We released every fish that wasn't seriously injured in the melee but in spite of that reached two limits of fish in the box quickly and the day was done at that point...back to the cabin, marveling at what had just happened. 

The stripers were feeding voraciously, often swallowing the big gizzards whole and even though we were using circles, occasionally one would be injured to where we had to keep it. When we had our limits with injured fish in the box, it was over cause those fish are just far too special to waste. 

Some complicated circumstances just didn't fit with fishing the next day so I decided to spend the rest of my time looking at area real estate...the fishing there is just too outstanding and life is too short to pass that by. It took me several years to get a striper over 30 inches on Livingston, but on this one morning we were releasing fish after fish that size and larger while looking for something like the 40 lb. monster hanging in the cabins that was caught earlier this year on nearby Lake Hamilton. I talked with a fellow that had taken a 61 pound striper last year....and it wasn't a record fish. Fishing in waters containing stripers over 60 pounds adds a certain thrill to the experience knowing that at any time a true monster might show. 

The photos I took, sorry SB, were somewhat disappointing because much of the frenzy was either before sunrise and/or in fog...and with the excitement of catching that sized stripers, I pretty much just enjoyed the special moments rather than take pictures....so to add to your enjoyment, here is a photo of the recently caught 40 pounder mounted. The next photo shows the Blakely Mountain dam area that we were fishing and a view looking back towards the marina. Note the gin clear water. The next photo shows the smallest of the fish that went into the box along with the largest fish that didn't survive the encounter with the gizzards followed by a photo of the box fish. 

I don't believe what I experienced was in any way unique or unusual. It is that good there...in fact much better at times. When you take one day out of a year and hit a completely new lake, the odds are heavily against you picking out a special day...and in fact with a super full moon, this was likely one of the worst days to select for morning fishing for stripers. Hence, I believe what was experienced can be repeated often and even better days ahead. It is one of the most incredible fisheries I've seen and without doubt, the best for stripers. 

My sincere thanks to Bottom Bouncer for his assistance in providing helpful information for fishing that area. It is everything I had heard about....and much more.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Fantastic. 
So what size real estate operation are we looking for on Ouachita or Hamilton?
Cabin, full time residence, farm, bar and grill or condo? 
Looks like you caught the stripers and they hooked you in return.
What is the driving time, overnight room rent and guide fees?
When are you going again?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic! A nice little fishing cabin sounds cool. Leave the key under the mat..LOL.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That looks like a great place! Those are monster Stripers.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Those are some incredible fish. I'm looking at places for vacation this summer, and Arkansas is high on the list.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report--and we hate you  Ouachita is awesome..


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great report Larry!! Do you think you increased your knowledge fishing there to increase your success rate on Livingston?? Wow its gonna be tough on you with a 20"er LOL. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice report and nice pic's...Congrats...


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

That is one heck of a day fishing ml. I like you love that lake when we where there the fishing was good but not that good. Something about being on the water before sunrise and seeing the fish on the screen and knowing anyone of them could be the next record just gets my heart pumping. Congrats on a great trip.


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Totally awesome, MDLK! Congrats on an experience you won't soon forget.


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

Wtg Larry glad to see things worked out ok. Ill be heading back the first week of july for a full week of fishing and moonlighting as a deck hand so if it gets the best of you give me a call and lets go!! Those two lakes have become a sickness for me as Im sure it will for you to!!!


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

I would have been tempted to just stay there and have the wife call a moving company. Life IS too short indeed my friend. Thanks for the great report. When will you be going back? Nice, nice, nice!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> Fantastic.
> So what size real estate operation are we looking for on Ouachita or Hamilton?
> Cabin, full time residence, farm, bar and grill or condo?
> Looks like you caught the stripers and they hooked you in return.
> ...


*Farm?* No, one is enough(and looking like too much right now)
*full time residence?* See above
*bar and grill?* If it isn't striper fishing related, then no thanks.
*condo?* Those rank right up there with jet fleas.
*cabin?* Sounds pretty good to me.

*Driving time?* Can probably make it in 5.5 hours from my house. Closer than the great Texoma and far superior IMO...may take 6 hours when pulling the Bay Stealth. Part of it is on the winding, curving H7, but only a short part. If you've never driven H7, you should. It has to be one of the most beautiful drives anywhere, especially north of Ouachita area...but if you want to get somewhere in a hurry, don't go H7.

*Overnight room rent?* just about whatever you want to pay, its all there.

*Guide fees?* I think the going rate is about $400 for the good ones and you don't want anything but good ones. They have to go to great lengths sometimes to find the right live bait...even going as far as Texarkana and Wright-Pat to find the right sized gizzards. It takes big live gizzards to catch really big stripers. I'm going to take my own from Livingston next time.

*When going again?* As soon as possible, possibly in another week, but that "farm" and "full time residence" places restrictions.

Yes sir, I'm hooked. Totally and completely. My grandparents lived in northern Arkansas....it is in my genes.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe I should make a pilgrimage. I have direct linage from Gov. Issac Shelby, Traveler's Rest KY, to Shelby county TN, to Shelbyville AR to Shelby county TX. Seems like the least I could due is back track my family tree with a fishing pole in my hand.
The trail passes right through the Quachita Natl forest.


----------



## GG 3467 (Jun 26, 2010)

*ouachita*

Meadowlark there are several of us headed to mena ark. Next week we were going to go motorcycle riding but a few backed out. So plans got changed we have a cabin rented at wolf pen gap park we are leaving monday coming home friday. We are going to take the rangers and 4 wheelers and ride the trails. I am interested in maybe doing a fishing trip while there. We wil be in Ouachita national park. Is that where you were fishing if so I would like to know who to use for a guide service. Thanks Gordon (GG 3467 )


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good report and nice fish, I have not been there since I was a kid, in the late 60s.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Great report Meadowlark. When I was stationed in Little Rock from 91-94 I loved fishing that lake and Greers Ferry up northish. Had some great fishing times on many of those crystal clear lakes. Plan to take the boat and my wife one summer on a lake tour of the state. I have roots I. Northeast Arkansas as my dad was born there and there is some family history of a fued and family name modifications.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like ya had a great trip MDLK, congratz on boating so many bigguns!
I haven't been on a big striper bite like that since Elephant Butte back in the late 80's. It's a special thing for sure...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I appreciate everyone's comments. 




Danny O said:


> Fantastic! A nice little fishing cabin sounds cool. Leave the key under the mat..LOL.


I'm sure we can work something out:smile:




fishinganimal said:


> Great report Larry!! Do you think you increased your knowledge fishing there to increase your success rate on Livingston?? Wow its gonna be tough on you with a 20"er LOL. Thanks for the pics.


Funny story...about three or four years ago I tried using some balloons on Livingston. Within a very short time I had boats trolling around the ballons as if they were markers....even had one guy pick one up, guess he was intent on claiming it. Hilarious. Then about a year later I tried planer boards on the lake...should have seen the looks and one guy kept trying to tell me that I had snagged some fishing markers and was pulling them behind the boat.

Seriously though I try to learn something every time out, every time I fish, regardless of location. Its all good and a priviledge to be able to enjoy God's gifts.




lx22f/c said:


> ... Something about being on the water before sunrise and seeing the fish on the screen and knowing anyone of them could be the next record just gets my heart pumping...


My sentiments exactly and may it always be so. 




randyrandy said:


> I would have been tempted to just stay there and have the wife call a moving company. Life IS too short indeed my friend. Thanks for the great report. When will you be going back? Nice, nice, nice!!!



As soon, and as often as possible. 




scott2h2 said:


> Great report Meadowlark. When I was stationed in Little Rock from 91-94 I loved fishing that lake and Greers Ferry up northish. Had some great fishing times on many of those crystal clear lakes. Plan to take the boat and my wife one summer on a lake tour of the state. I have roots I. Northeast Arkansas as my dad was born there and there is some family history of a fued and family name modifications.


Definitely take that tour, some of the clearest lakes to be found anywhere. 




GG 3467 said:


> ... I am interested in maybe doing a fishing trip while there. We wil be in Ouachita national park. Is that where you were fishing if so I would like to know who to use for a guide service. Thanks Gordon (GG 3467 )


PM sent.  Correction....your PM's not enabled...send me your e-mail address.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> Maybe I should make a pilgrimage....


Whatever the reasoning....you need to go if you love big stripers...either with me or whatever, but the big ones are there and waiting.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I love that lake.


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Meadowlark, You are living a dream. 

Oilfish


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice, Good lookin' Stripers!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

What time of year is best? Or, when should I not go?


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW!!! I am so jealous!!


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

My dad grew up fishing lake Ouachita, and has told me stories all my life about fishing up there. I've thought several times about making a trip like that to go tear up some good stripers and LMBs. 

Color me green bud. Glad you enjoyed the trip.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

redexpress said:


> What time of year is best? Or, when should I not go?


I don't have an answer to the second question...but my answer to the first would be go whenever you can. Life is short and fishing like that is very special.


----------

